# 2Spd (air-cooled) vs ST300 (2spd)



## Goatnut (Jan 17, 2012)

I have a '65 Tempest Wagon that I am working on. It has the original 215 IL6 that I intend to use for the time being to get this car cruzin' the streets. The car also has the original "air cooled" 2 spd trans. I bought another engine that was supposed to come with another "air cooled" trans but before I got there the PO scrapped the trans. when I asked about the trans he said is was gone but offered a ST300 trans. What would it take to make this work? I am familiar with the differences in kickdowns on a TH350 vs TH400 but how do the ST300 kickdown and what would I need to collect?


----------



## SIXT5GTO (Mar 9, 2010)

The kick down switch for the TS300 is an electronic on switch, you should see a plug located on the left side of the trans, a black wire with orange stripe plugs in the left side. there should also be the same wire on the engine harness this would be the power for the kick down switch on the carb, the 66 year had the switch behind the gas peddle.
I hear it works just like the TH400 kick down switch.
The GTO ST300 had a some better parts in them, the Buick ST300 had an electric trq converter that changed pitch with the kick down switch,
I made up a switch the worked out quite well
I hope this helps you out.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

A three speed automatic would make that wagon seem like a new car. A four speed overdrive auto would be a HUGE improvement.

I would keep the six or look for an overhead cam Pontiac six, that would be cool.

Post up a pic, I love 65's :seeya:.


----------



## Goatnut (Jan 17, 2012)

I just took a closer look and the trans will not interchange onto the IL6. My original thought I guess. I will build a PMD V8 in the future for this car but that is very low on the priority list. When that happens I will more than likely opt for a 3 or 4 spd trans at that time. This tranny will probably just be added to the trading stock pile.

I've got some progress shots here...

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2312347/1965-pontiac-tempest


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

65 215 L6 takes the chevy trans, not the BOP ST 300. Plenty around.


----------



## Goatnut (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks "Pontiac" It never occured to me at the time becasue the top bolt in the bellhousing that is standard on the Chevy trans was ommited but what you say makes sence now. Nice to know that I can add a Chevy 350 of 400 trans in the future if I cared to.


----------

